# 2008 Keystone Outback 26Rls And Propride Hitch



## scuba0331

Hello, We are moving on up to a 5th wheel! Time to sell our very well maintained and beloved 2008 Keystone Outback 26 RLS.

2008 Keystone Outback 26RLS
Fiberglass Exterior - Waxed 2/Year since I've owned it, 303 on the roof every 4 to 6 weeks. Stored underground for the winter.
28.10 ft Long
5,350 shipping weight
1650 Carrying Capacity
755 Hitch Weight
10'3" High
Outside Speakers
15' Awnings with No Holes
3 burner range with oven
Microwave
13,500 BTU ducted A/C
30,000 BTU Furnace
Heated and Enclosed Underbelly
Maxxis 8008 Tires 205/27/14 (2 years old) w/Aluminum Rims
I have installed bronze bushings and wet bolts in the both the equalizers and leaf spring eyelets
Asking $13,500 for the camper with a Husky Round Bar WD Hitch
I also have a 3 year old Propride 3P Hitch with 1,400 LBS spring Bars Asking $1,500
I will sell both for $14,500 OBO

Located in Northeast Ohio


----------



## scuba0331

Sold!

Thank you!


----------

